
Show HN: RequestHub – route webhooks from one service to others - fiatjaf
https://www.requesthub.xyz/
======
brbsix
I'm not seeing anything different on the page after logging in with LetsAuth.
I'm experiencing this on Chrome, both desktop and mobile. I supplied a gmail
address and confirmed from Google's end that "Let's Auth" has access to "Basic
account info". Am I missing something?

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes. You should have seen the main app interface for defining webhook
endpoints.

------
fiatjaf
Feedback wanted. If anything came up to your mind about RequestHub, please say
it!

~~~
toomuchtodo
How reliable is this compared to both services you mention on your homepage?

~~~
fiatjaf
Not much, since this is just an alpha to see if the concept interests someone.
I am using it for many things, nothing very important, and I recommend it for
this kind of uses, currently.

Later, if more people start using it, I'll enhance reliability.

\---

I don't know how reliable Zapier and IFTTT are. I've had problems with Zapier
failing silently in the past and I guess they have many hidden bugs in that
mixed bed of integrations they keep.

As RequestHub is simpler, with a few tweaks has the potential for being much
more reliable.

